
Using faster-than-light speed to reach parallel universes in Super Mario 64 - mdevere
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpk2tdsPh0A
======
mdevere
Sorry for the clickbait title but couldn't resist. This is one of the best
videos on game breaking I've ever seen. Hilarious and interesting for anyone
remotely interested in how videogame engines are coded.

